# Regional Forum



## Klaus Goerg (20. Februar 2003)

Hallo Forum, 
was los bei euch. Sendet keiner mehr Beiträge. Fahrt ihr kein Bike mehr... oder..., bei dem tollen Wetter der letzten Woche?

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## TiThomas (20. Februar 2003)

Hi,

ja, Mist, ..., hast recht!

Aber so langsam gehts wieder los! Und unser Sonntags-Bike-Treff ist auch wieder gestartet. Der Bauch-Umfang und die Quälerei am Berg motiviert auch stark, weniger Kalorien zu sich zu nehmen und dafür mehr zu biken!

Vielleich wird dieses Forum dann auch wieder lebendiger.

Gruß auch an Dave und KP, ich freue mich auf ein paar Touren dieses Jahr!

Ciao Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nakamur (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Klaus Goerg _
> *Fahrt ihr kein Bike mehr... oder..., bei dem tollen Wetter der letzten Woche?
> *



Schon nur sind im Moment an der Uni Klausuren...
Dave ist ja leider noch verhindert. Entsprechend ist weniger los im Moment.

Hochschulsport MTB findet auch in der vorlesungsfreien Zeit statt. Immer mittwochs 14h vor der Bibliothek in Metternich.
(außer Aschermittwoch)


@TI Thomas: Gruß zurück, werd sontags mal wieder vorbeischauen! Achso wir sind übrigens schon für Kirchzarten vorgemeldet. Wie schauts bei euch aus?

CU KP


----------



## Christiane (21. Februar 2003)

Ich fahr schon wieder, mit wachsender Begeisterung. 
Bei dem tollen Wetter sitze ich im Büro schon immer auf heißen Kohlen. Bis ich dann endlich aus dem Büro rauskomme, ist es dann leider wieder fast dunkel.
Aber ich freue mich schon tierisch aufs Wochenende!  

Christiane


----------



## dave (21. Februar 2003)

Yippiiiie, ein neuer Thread  
Danke Thomas, ich hoffe auch bald wieder mit Dir, KP und den anderen unterwegs zu sein!
Ich überlege auch schon dieses Wochenende den Fuß auf ein paar Forstpisten anzutesten. Einerseites sollte er vorher eigentlich noch mal durchleuchtet werden, anderseits ist aber auch genug Zeit ins Land gegangen


----------



## Klaus Goerg (21. Februar 2003)

Wir wollen morgen, Samstag nachmittag (14 Uhr) mal mit ner lockeren Runde beginnen. Durch lange, gesundheitsbedingte Pause starten wir einfach mal in Neuwied am Rhein. Es soll den Rhein abwärts gehen nach Breisig. Hier kurze Rast an der Schäferhütte und dann wieder zurück. Mitfahrer/innen sind gerne willkommen

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## Jens (21. Februar 2003)

Wo ist denn der Treffpunkt, vielleicht kann ich mich ja von der Family loseisen..
Gruß, Jens


----------



## Klaus Goerg (21. Februar 2003)

Leg einfach mal nen Treffpunkt fest.   Rechte Auffahrt  Rheinbrücke in Richtung Weißenthurm.

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## [FW] FLO (21. Februar 2003)

bei dem wetter fahrn wir natürlich auch. sind morgen und am sontag warscheinlich zwischen 11 und 11.30 an den dirtjumps am wolfskopf. wer lust hat kann ja mal vorbeischauen


----------



## Jens (21. Februar 2003)

@Klaus Georg

Mit 28 zölligen Slicks oder 26er Stollenreifen??


----------



## kAos (21. Februar 2003)

hi...

wollte mal fragen ob eine/r lust hat auf´s 
GBBC2003 - Karneval Kaos im Rheinland 
in der Nähe von Königswinter mitzukomma...

werde vorraussichtlich mittem zuch dahin schaukeln, vielleicht könnte man sich aber auch auf ne fahrgemeinschaft einigen oda so was.

für nähere infos einfach hier klicken:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t41762.html


mfg sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radkraxler (23. Februar 2003)

Es geht schon wieder !!

Waren gestern es Aubachtal raus nach Urbach. Da oben is es noch rech weiß, und meist vereist. An manchen Stellen wars ne feine Rutscherei bzw. da wo lang die Sonne hinkommt ordentlich
tief (Sunilmann *grins*)
Aber hat tierisch Spaß gemacht, und das is ja die Hauptsache!!

Rahmen- und Gabelbruch
Radkraxler


----------



## Johann (24. Februar 2003)

wir fahren jeden sonntag, morgens um 10 uhr ab bahnhof balduinstein, von koblenz aus aber 45 minuten zugfahrt.... schaut mal bei uns auf die page Mountainbike Team Schaumburg ins Tourenbuch, dort steht immer wo wir rumgondeln, und die laufschrift bringt aktuelle news über termine....
wir waren am wochenende in winterberg beim ICEMAN/ICERACE, jemand von euch auch dort gewesen?
so long
andy


----------



## Christiane (24. Februar 2003)

Ich hab hier von Freitag bis Sonntag 3 Tage lang die Wälder und Höhenzüge rund um Neuwied unsicher gemacht. Es war nicht grad leicht, denn in den höheren Lagen liegt noch Eis und Schnee. Immerhin ein gutes Techniktraining.
Konditionell tat ich mich nach der Winterpause an harten Steigungen noch schwer.
Und bergab auf Schnee und Eis stand man auf den steilen Waldwegen mit dem Bike mehr quer als sonstwas, aber irgendwie kommt man immer runter... 

Trotzdem war es einfach superklasse, endlich mal wieder auf dem Rad zu sitzen. Konnte gar nicht genug kriegen.

Christiane


----------



## Rabbit (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dave _
> *Yippiiiie, ein neuer Thread *


Ja sagt mal, habt ihr denn alle tatsächlich einen Winterschlaf gemacht? 

Wenn das Wetter bei euch da "unten" denn auch so herrlich ist wie derzeit hier bei uns im hohen Norden, dann war's sicherlich auch bei euch ein super Bike-Wochenende! 
Hoffentlich bleibt es noch ein wenig so.

@Dave: Und hoffentlich zeigt sich Petrus über Himmelfahrt auch so gut gelaunt und Du bist bis dahin wieder zu 100% OK!
Wir sehen uns dann im Harz!

Grüße in den Süden,
Harry


----------



## s-geronimo (25. Februar 2003)

winterschlaf gibt's nicht !!!

wir waren am wochenende mal wieder unterwegs :
im bereich köppel sind die wege teilweise noch zu vereist; im gelbachtal ist es klasse (es war teilweise so warm, das wir in's schwitzen kamen  );
im bereich holzappel (hertasee) sind die wege auch noch teilweise zu.
aber wenn es den rest der woche weiter so schön ist, sind die höhen am wochenende wieder befahrbar.

have fun

ger nim


----------



## dave (25. Februar 2003)

im donnerloch bei brodenbach soll's auch sehr schön gewesen sein. anscheinend haben an den felsen überall riesige eiszapfen gehangen. 



> Ja sagt mal, habt ihr denn alle tatsächlich einen Winterschlaf gemacht?



also ich schon! 
bis himmelfahrt bin ich auf jeden fall wieder fit. muss ich einfach sein, denn in der woche darauf geht's an den garda


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johann (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von s-geronimo _
> *im gelbachtal ist es klasse (es war teilweise so warm, das wir in's schwitzen kamen  );
> im bereich holzappel (hertasee) sind die wege auch noch teilweise zu.
> *



na wenn wir die stellen nicht von unseren touren her kennen....

herthasee und der höchst gehören ja fast wöchentlich zum programm, man könnte ja mal zusammen dort rumbiken...

gruß von der lahn und schaumburg

Mountain Bike Team Schaumburg


----------



## s-geronimo (26. Februar 2003)

balduinstein?
da waren wir auch vor 2 wochen (tourkarte siehe anhang) sonntag morgen. wir haben da 2 biker unterwegs gesehen; allerdings ohne eure rote jacken (auf dem straßenstück von balduinstein richtung geilnau und dann noch ein stück das schwalbachtal (?) hoch.
aufgrund schlecher verpflegung hatten meine mitfahrer zu dem zeitpunkt schon massive konditionsprobleme.

ist 'ne schöne gegend; der aussichtspunkt oberhalb des e-werks an der lahn (leicht rechts von steinsberg) ist einmalig.

villeicht melde ich mich mal zu einer tour. im moment fahren wir wetterbedingt eher etwas kurzfristig.
mit dave wollten wir schon letztes jahr mal fahren. villeicht machen wir ja mal alle zusammen eine tour  

gruß
ger nim


----------



## s-geronimo (26. Februar 2003)

jetzt habe ich doch glatt den anhang vergessen. na ja, das alter macht sich langsam bemerkbar  

....geht nicht; datei ist zu groß


----------



## Johann (26. Februar 2003)

hey klasse, also, das ding heisst Schwabach, und der Aussichtspunkt ist der Gabelstein, von da gibts mehrere geile singletrails runter zur Lahn... 
Wir fahren nicht immer in unseren roten Trikots, und wenns kurz nach 10 Uhr morgens war, dann waren es vielleicht paar Jungs von uns, ich selbst war vor 2 wochen Sonntags nicht dabei...
Wär doch super, wenn wir mal zusammen biken könnten, einfach vorbeikommen, oder vielleicht vorher ne kurze email, damit wir auch warten, aber in der Regel jeden Sonntag um 10 Uhr in Balduinstein am Bahnhof...

na dann...... immer schön auf die die homepage kucken, was neues abgeht.....


----------



## s-geronimo (26. Februar 2003)

jetzt kommt die tour :


----------



## dave (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von s-geronimo _
> *mit dave wollten wir schon letztes jahr mal fahren. villeicht machen wir ja mal alle zusammen eine tour
> *



Auf jeden Fall  
Muss mir vorher nur noch ein wenig Kondition anfahren. Kriege ja schon nen Muskelkater, wenn ich mir das Bike nur ansehe!


----------

